# Agtek take-off question



## ablackholesun (Aug 22, 2012)

First, it's really great to see such an informative site. The level of knowledge compiled here is amazing just after browsing for a while this morning! Thanks in advance for any help.

I am currently using Agtek to do dirt takeoffs. When creating a volume report, it generates cut and fill volumes for report regions, and then for sectional areas. I need to know if the sectional quantities are already included in the regional total, or if I am supposed to add them to the region total for total cut/fill. I did notice that changing the sectional depth of an area does change the volume given in the regional totals, so I am thinking that the sectional volumes excavated from sectional areas are included in the regional total, and provided in a separate section just for reference but I need to be sure. Thanks again!


----------



## MTCWBY (Jan 16, 2007)

*AGTEK Region volumes*

The volumes depend on the surfaces selected. They do default to Subgrade and Stripped. You can confirm which surfaces were used for volumes at the top of the report. It will say Volume Report and then right underneath it "Subgrade vs. Stripped" for example.


----------



## SoftEarth (Feb 10, 2010)

*Understanding the AGTEK Volumes Report*



ablackholesun said:


> First, it's really great to see such an informative site. The level of knowledge compiled here is amazing just after browsing for a while this morning! Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> I am currently using Agtek to do dirt takeoffs. When creating a volume report, it generates cut and fill volumes for report regions, and then for sectional areas. I need to know if the sectional quantities are already included in the regional total, or if I am supposed to add them to the region total for total cut/fill. I did notice that changing the sectional depth of an area does change the volume given in the regional totals, so I am thinking that the sectional volumes excavated from sectional areas are included in the regional total, and provided in a separate section just for reference but I need to be sure. Thanks again!


ablaclholesun,

Sectional Areas are used by AGTEK to create a "Subgrade" surface (plan grade, less the thickness of engineered materials at pavements, buildings, etc.). If you use Subgrade as one of your two calculating surfaces, the Report Region cut/fill volumes (reported at the top part of the resulting Volumes Report) already get you to Subgrade. So, your hunch is correct and the Sectional Quantities (reported at the bottom of the Volumes Report) are provided for reference purposes - you would be "double dipping" if you added the Sectional Quantity volumes to the Report Region volumes.

If you've never had any proper training in the use of your AGTEK software (often the case when you buy a "used" AGTEK system), you may want to consider attending a One-, Two-, or Three-Day regional training class offered by Earthwork Software Services and detailed at http://www.EarthworkSoftwareServices.com - these seminar classes are open to all AGTEK 3D/4D users, even if they are not registered with (did not buy their software directly from) AGTEK. Attending these seminars will insure that you are using your AGTEK software correctly and efficiently (the techniques and short cuts you learn can save countless hours of wasted time and trial-and-error "hair pulling"). Seminar attendees are furnished with detailed step-by-step seminar technical manuals that are an invaluable and ongoing AGTEK application reference ... particularly useful if you don't have ongoing access to AGTEK technical support.

Anyway, I hope that helps!


----------

